# Quartets for the untrained ear. Recommendations?



## plaguebearer

In general, the concept of the string quartet intrigues me. However, I have not been able to get into them. I listen, find them pleasing to the ear, but find that I cannot understand them: I do not know what's happening at any given time! Could you recommend some original quartets that are easy for the listener to get into? I do not necessarily want the best of the best, monuments or intricacy. I just want something easy, with a catchy theme(s) or melody that I can hum to. Covers or tributes of pop songs need not apply.


----------



## Pugg

plaguebearer said:


> In general, the concept of the string quartet intrigues me. However, I have not been able to get into them. I listen, find them pleasing to the ear, but find that I cannot understand them: I do not know what's happening at any given time! Could you recommend some original quartets that are easy for the listener to get into? I do not necessarily want the best of the best, monuments or intricacy. I just want something easy, with a catchy theme(s) or melody that I can hum to. Covers or tributes of pop songs need not apply.


Start with Mozart and Haydn, great music and lots out there for a reasonable price.
Also...welcome to Talk Classical.


----------



## Jacck

I am also just at the beginning of exploring the SQs. Some of the bests I heard so far are

Béla Bartók - String Quartet No. 4 (seriously, give this a chance, although it might sound strange at the beginning)





Smetana String Quartet No.1





Beethoven, String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp Minor (opus 131)


----------



## Jacck

and this is also really good
J.S.Bach - The Art Of Fugue BWV 1080.


----------



## Quartetfore

I think that Borodin #2, and the Dvorak Op.96 (American) are good works to start with. Both have great tunes, and there are plenty of good recordings to pick from Many years ago they were my introduction to the genre.


----------



## jegreenwood

Pugg said:


> Start with Mozart and Haydn, great music and lots out there for a reasonable price.
> Also...welcome to Talk Classical.


Second this.

Also try the Mozart Clarinet Quintet (which steals it's opening from "The Sidewalks of New York") and the Schubert Trout Quintet (among the most melodic works ever written in any form). (n.b. Nobody plays a trout.)

In understanding them listen to the third movement of the Clarinet Quintet, a minuet. You'll hear a simple tune played twice, a different tune, the first tune repeated, a third tune and the first tune repeated once more. FYI - most minuets don't have the third tune.

On the Schubert start with the fourth movement, a theme and variations. You'll hear a tune (actually the melody from a song Schubert wrote called "The Trout"), and then a number of elaborations on that tune.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Once you've digested the Borodin and Dvorak quartets suggested by Quartetfore, you might try Schubert's string quartet No. 14 in D minor, 'Death and the Maiden'; Beethoven's final (16th) string quartet Op. 135 in F which is quite accessible, maybe the Debussy and Ravel string quartets (each wrote only one), (any) one of Haydn's six Op. 76 quartets and maybe even one of Brahms or Schumann's (they wrote three each, and the Quartetto Italiano make a splendid case for both). Felix Mendelssohn's Op. 44 no. 1 or Op. 80 are also very good 'starter' quartets.


----------



## Fritjof

I would try something like Haydn Quartet No. 63 "Sunrise".

Also maybe one of Beethoven's late quartets, for example String quartet no. 12.


----------



## insomniclassicac

Tchaikovsky, first string quartet:


----------



## wkasimer

plaguebearer said:


> In general, the concept of the string quartet intrigues me. However, I have not been able to get into them. I listen, find them pleasing to the ear, but find that I cannot understand them: I do not know what's happening at any given time! Could you recommend some original quartets that are easy for the listener to get into? I do not necessarily want the best of the best, monuments or intricacy. I just want something easy, with a catchy theme(s) or melody that I can hum to. Covers or tributes of pop songs need not apply.


It sounds like you might benefit from some knowledge of Classical era musical forms - sonata form, menuet and trio, rondo.

One way to learn this relatively painlessly is to listen to some of Robert Greenberg's course:

https://www.thegreatcourses.com/courses/how-to-listen-to-and-understand-great-music-3rd-edition.html

I think that most libraries will have this. Or they should....

As for specific recommendations, definitely Haydn.


----------



## Judith

insomniclassicac said:


> Tchaikovsky, first string quartet:


Was also going to suggest this one!


----------



## Radames

Beethoven String Quartets Op 59 - the Rasumovsky's - are all really great and very accessible. Tuneful!


----------



## MarkW

I'd go all the way and just spring for a ticket to a string quartet concert. That's the absolute best way to survey the scene and find out what it's all about. You won't regret it.


----------



## Pugg

MarkW said:


> I'd go all the way and just spring for a ticket to a string quartet concert. That's the absolute best way to survey the scene and find out what it's all about. You won't regret it.


Great suggestions, let's hope OP has a concert hall in his/ her neck of the woods


----------



## Jacck

I just discovered the Ravel quartet. It is highly enjoyable and easy/melodic, if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## Quartetfore

Jacck said:


> I just discovered the Ravel quartet. It is highly enjoyable and easy/melodic, if that is what you are looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUO
> Add to that the only quartet of Debussy, it is a very great work and easy to "get".


----------



## Pat Fairlea

A bit left-field, maybe, but try Vaughan Williams 1st SQ. Melodically lovely and probably the only piece by VW that shows hints of influence from Ravel.


----------



## kyjo

I highly recommend the Grieg (G minor) and the Debussy. Both are packed with great melodies, excitement, and emotion.


----------



## Ras

*Start with Haydn and Mozart*

Like others have said it's best to begin where the genre found it's form - that is with* Haydn and his "fan" Mozart*:

*Joseph Haydn *is "the original gangster" when it comes to string quartets - some people even say he "invented" the form...
Try the famous ones that have nick-names - for instance: *The Emperor, The Lark, The Rider, Fifths, the Bird, the Razor, Sunrise and the Serenade* (The Serenade is a spurious one that used to be an early string quartet by Haydn, but now it's attributed to I think Romanus Hoffstetter).

You can also start where *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart* started and take a listen to what I think is his first "mature" work (whatever that means...)* namely K. 80 in G major* - There is a good recording of that one in a box from DGG with an ensemble called the Hagen Quartet.
Another favorite of mine is the three so-called Prussian Quartets played by the Emerson Quartet on Sony.

If you have Spotify or a similar streaming service you can find plenty of recordings of this repertoire.

[Make sure you don't confuse Haydn with his brother Michael or Mozart with his father Leopold...]


----------



## Chromatose

Jacck said:


> I am also just at the beginning of exploring the SQs. Some of the bests I heard so far are
> 
> Béla Bartók - String Quartet No. 4 (seriously, give this a chance, although it might sound strange at the beginning)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smetana String Quartet No.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beethoven, String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp Minor (opus 131)


Love that you mentioned Smetana's first, although I don't know that I'd call Beethoven's Op. 131 a starter quartet (even though that is my absolute favorite of his) I'd start with one of LvB's first six from the Op. 18 set.


----------



## Jacck

Chromatose, I am a beginner myself and see no reason to start from so called "easy" quartets. It is just a matter of tuning your brain to the specific music. I have no problem starting with Ligeti


----------



## plaguebearer

It's been a week now and I have listened to many (though not all) of the recommendations. The closest so far to my original request are: Haydn's "Emperor", Grieg's in G minor, Dvorak's "American" and Beethoven's third Razumovsky. Bartok's was way off-field for me. I'll keep on listening to what's left and whatever else that may come up. Thanks all!


----------



## Dan Ante

The Haydn St Qts are easy listening and are a good starting point some of the others mentioned (Bartok) may put you off altogether and best left for later. Best of luck.


----------



## QuietGuy

Quartetfore said:


> I think that Borodin #2, and the Dvorak Op.96 (American) are good works to start with. Both have great tunes, and there are plenty of good recordings to pick from Many years ago they were my introduction to the genre.


I second these two works as good to start with. Another two are the Ravel SQ and the Debussy SQ.


----------



## Larkenfield

String Quartets. SQs are rather like four good friends getting together in celebration-for the joy, challenge and companionship of such a democratic gathering. It's about telepathically reading each other's minds and playing in unity for the sheer pleasure of bringing the music to life.

The music gives them a reason for being together and it can range from easy to ridiculously difficult depending on the composer or work. The advantage is that all the parts can be clearly heard and each player gets to shine somewhere along the line while others offer their challenge or support to the person taking the lead. To play well together requires great give-and-take, listening, patience, caring and empathy.

Because everything is so open and exposed, it's perhaps one of the greatest challenges in music to do well, and as chamber music it means the entire experience happens on a smaller more intimate scale than what the orchestra can do - and some listeners are unable to acquire a taste for that. But a SQ at its best, its blend and unity of one part per person can be sublime, and most of the truly great composers have written them. -Lark






Exquisite...


----------



## Dan Ante

As far as I am concerned the St Qt is the pinnacle of western classical music I just love the intimacy.


----------



## Funny

I grew up on Big Orchestra music and at first found string quartets off-putting if only for the small size and homophony of their forces. But I heard Dvorak's "American" and made an exception - for at least a decade, that was the one string quartet I would listen to for pleasure. So, yeah, that would be my main suggestion, which has already, of course, been made.

And to add to the people saying Haydn, don't forget The Joke, Op. 33, No. 2. I don't think anyone who's paying attention can fail to laugh at how the last movement ends, but the whole quartet is also very tuneful and ear-catching.


----------



## Quartetfore

Pat Fairlea said:


> A bit left-field, maybe, but try Vaughan Williams 1st SQ. Melodically lovely and probably the only piece by VW that shows hints of influence from Ravel.


I am not sure it is a way into the genre, but it is a very good quartet.


----------



## newyorkconversation

Coursera has a free course on string quartets from the Curtis Institute of Music in Philadelphia. I highly recommend it - even if you only do the Haydn/Mozart/Beethoven part it might be quite valuable.

Link: https://www.coursera.org/learn/string-quartet

Personally I love Haydn's Op.20 and Mozart's Haydn Quartets and would suggest listening through all 12 of those as a good grounding, after which you might go on to Beethoven's.


----------



## KenOC

newyorkconversation said:


> Coursera has a free course on string quartets from the Curtis Institute of Music in Philadelphia. I highly recommend it - even if you only do the Haydn/Mozart/Beethoven part it might be quite valuable. Personally I love Haydn's Op.20 and Mozart's Haydn Quartets and would suggest listening through all 12 of those as a good grounding, after which you might go on to Beethoven's.


I took this quartet course. It's given (mostly) by Arnold Steinhardt, on the Curtis faculty and first violin of the Guarneri String Quartet until it disbanded in 2009 after playing together for 45 years.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Jos

newyorkconversation said:


> Personally I love Haydn's Op.20 and Mozart's Haydn Quartets and would suggest listening through all 12 of those as a good grounding, after which you might go on to Beethoven's.


I've been listening to Mozarts Haydn quartets last week, I agree with nyconversation that they are a great starting point (amongst many others, Schubert and Dvorak !)








City of Prague quartet, 1970 on Supraphon


----------



## juliante

Jacck said:


> Chromatose, I am a beginner myself and see no reason to start from so called "easy" quartets. It is just a matter of tuning your brain to the specific music. I have no problem starting with Ligeti


There is something in that. I started with classical period music and lingered so long there that it took a lot of effort to attune my ear to other idioms. I do however personally recommend starting with classical period if new to classical music...I think it is more accessible.


----------



## Beet131

I've tried to list some string quartets that haven't been mentioned. Most are pretty accessible.






Here is the Barber Adagio for String Quartet...






And, here's the Gershwin Lullaby for String Quartet






The Puccini "Chrysanthemums" for String Quartet






Cherubini String Quartet No. 1 in E Flat Major






Goldmark String Quartet in B Flat Major, Op. 8






A bit more modern Korngold String Quartet No. 3


----------



## Bluecrab

newyorkconversation said:


> Coursera has a free course on string quartets from the Curtis Institute of Music in Philadelphia. I highly recommend it - even if you only do the Haydn/Mozart/Beethoven part it might be quite valuable.
> 
> Link: https://www.coursera.org/learn/string-quartet


Thanks very much for that link. I just signed up and watched the Welcome video. Hard to believe that something that looks this promising could be free.


----------



## MarkW

KenOC said:


> I took this quartet course. It's given (mostly) by Arnold Steinhardt, on the Curtis faculty and first violin of the Guarneri String Quartet until it disbanded in 2009 after playing together for 45 years.
> 
> Highly recommended.


My first SQ concert was the Guarneris in 1970 -- all-Beethoven: 18#3, 127, 59#3 -- and I never looked back.


----------



## Merl

As has already been said, Tchaikovsky's string quartets are a good place to start, plaguebearer.


----------



## Omicron9

Pugg said:


> Start with Mozart and Haydn, great music and lots out there for a reasonable price.
> Also...welcome to Talk Classical.


I will +1 on Pugg's fine suggestion, but I'd say if you're just starting out, start with Mozart. Some of Haydn's quartets are more complex than Mozart's.

-09


----------



## Mal

wkasimer said:


> One way to learn this relatively painlessly is to listen to some of Robert Greenberg's course:
> 
> [


Ouch that's expensive; look up the terms in Wikipedia, it isn't rocket science. "The Oxford Dictionary of Music" is also good if you want a less wordy/paper/better edited source.


----------



## Josquin13

1. I'm surprised that no one has mentioned Franz Schubert's String Quartet No. 15 in G Major, D. 887. I remember an old Penquin Guide from the 1980s that claimed it was Schubert's "most profound utterance". The Chilingirian and Alban Berg Quartets are excellent in this quartet. Though I've not heard the recent recording from Christian Tetzlaff & co., which has received glowing reviews. (Gidon Kremer, Daniel Phillips, Kim Kashkashian & Yo-Yo Ma are also good.)














Schubert's String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D. 810, titled "Death and the Maiden" is worth hearing too (though I prefer No. 15):






2. I'd also recommend Mozart's Six String Quartets "Dedicated to Haydn", and his Last Four String Quartets--together known as Mozart's Ten Great String Quartets. One of my favorite of the 'Haydn' group is Mozart's String Quartet No. 19 in C, K. 465, titled the "Dissonance". Cuarteto Casals plays this work exceptionally well:

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Strin...r0&keywords=cuarteto+casals+mozart+dissonance

I'd also recommend sampling the Merel (in KV. 387 & 421), Chilingirian, Gewandhaus, and Smetana Quartets (on Denon) in the 6 "Haydn" Quartets, to see which group you might like best. (The Artis Quartet is also good.)









https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Quarte...8&qid=1524086110&sr=1-2&keywords=merel+mozart

Mozart's three "Prussian" SQs (among his last 4 SQs) are essential listening too--especially No. 22, K. 589, but also String Quartet No. 21, K. 575, and No. 23, K. 590. Here the Chilingirian Quartet, Quartetto Italiano, and the Orlando Quartets are very good:














3. Besides those, you should try to hear the Op. 33 and Op. 76 String Quartet sets of Franz-Josef Haydn, though you could start anywhere with Haydn; such as with his lesser known Op. 50 set, which is as good as any of the others, IMO, or perhaps his Op. 20 set (where the Pellegrini, Hagen, & Chiaroscuro Quartets are excellent). Cuarteto Casals and the Parkanyi Quartet are very recommendable in the Op. 33 set, while the Takacs Quartet is truly exceptional in the Op. 76 set (& in their other Haydn recordings on Hyperion, of the Op. 71 & 74 sets).

https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-String...4083257&sr=1-2&keywords=cuarteto+casals+Haydn

https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-String...-2&keywords=Haydn+String+quartets+op.+33+sacd
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-String...-1&keywords=Haydn+String+quartets+op.+33+sacd

https://www.amazon.com/String-Quart...24083220&sr=1-1&keywords=takacs+quartet+Haydn

Among period instrument performances of Haydn SQs, I'd strongly recommend the Schuppanzigh String Quartet (a special favorite of mine), and The Amsterdam String Quartet. (The Festetics & Apponyi Quartets are good too.) Though I should mention that Cuarteto Casals also uses period bows in their Op. 33 set, so it's partly a period performance.

https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-String...-5&keywords=Haydn+string+quartet+schuppanzigh
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-String...-1&keywords=Haydn+string+quartet+schuppanzigh
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-String...-3&keywords=Haydn+string+quartet+schuppanzigh

https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-String...eywords=Haydn+string+quartet+channel+classics
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-String...eywords=Haydn+string+quartet+channel+classics

Haydn's Op. 64, Op. 71, Op. 74, & Op. 77 quartets are worth getting to know as well, in time...

4. Among Beethoven's String Quartets, his Middle Quartets are a good place to start. I particularly like the "Harp" Quartet in E-flat major, Op. 74, and the three Op. 59 quartets dedicated to Count Razumovsky (the Russian ambassador in Vienna at the time). The Gewandhaus, Takacs (in recent remasters) & Merel Quartets are all very good. Among Beethoven's Late SQs, his Op. 127, 130, 131 and 132 are essential listening. I'm not alone in considering the Op. 132 quartet to be among his greatest works. The Smetana Quartet's Denon recordings (their 2nd cycle) are my favorites, along with Quartetto Italiano, the Alban Berg Quartet's two sets (studio & Live), and the Gewandhaus & Takacs Quartet recordings. (I'm also looking forward to the Merel Quartet recording them.)










https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Co...4141&sr=1-4&keywords=Takacs+quartet+beethoven

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-St...rd_wg=xT5Bc&psc=1&refRID=FR7AEYV5JF1Q44YCYJ5F

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-St...&sr=1-9&keywords=Alban+Berg+quartet+beethoven

https://www.amazon.co.jp/ベートーヴェン-弦楽...401&sr=8-1&keywords=smetana+quartet+beethoven

5. Finally, I'd recommend that you hear the string quartets of Claude Debussy and Maurice Ravel. Here the Parkanyi SQ is my favorite, but the Orlando, Alban Berg, Ysaye, Melos, and Chilingirian Quartets are all excellent too, along with a 'classic' older recording from Quartetto Italiano. In addition, for a more youthful, energetic interpretation the Ebene Quartet is worth considering as well.

https://www.allmusic.com/album/ravel-debussy-string-quartets-mw0001385782









That should keep you busy for a while. & I agree with others that you to try to go to live SQ concerts. We're living in a good time for string quartet playing, as there are many fine groups today.


----------



## Josquin13

For anyone that's interested in sampling a greater variety of recordings of the SQs that I recommended in my previous post (as I am unable to edit it now), I forgot to mention that Quartetto Italiano is excellent in Schubert's final three String Quartets, as well, in addition to the Alban Berg, Orlando, & Chilingirian Quartets, etc.:

https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Las...6&sr=1-3&keywords=quartetto+italiano+schubert

And, in superb new Pentatone remasters:

https://www.amazon.com/Franz-Schube...eywords=quartetto+italiano+schubert+pentatone

Plus, the later Harmonia Mundi recordings of the Melos Quartett are worth hearing too. Earlier in their careers the Melos Quartett (of Stuttgart) recorded a complete box set of Schubert's SQs 1-15 for DG, so they have a lot of experience playing Schubert's music:

https://www.amazon.com/String-Quart...sr=1-8&keywords=Melos+schubert+String+quartet
https://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Str...elos+schubert+String+quartet+death+and+maiden

I also neglected to mention the period performances for Mozart's 6 "Haydn" Quartets by Quatour Mosaiques, which are excellent too, though the recordings appear to have gone out of print & are pricey now. So it may take some looking to find their Mozart at a more reasonable price, if interested. The current Amazon price for the box set is ridiculous, but the CDs were released individually, so that may be a better route to take:

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Strin...5146&sr=1-3&keywords=quatuor+mosaiques+mozart

The Mosaiques are very recommendable in Haydn as well, and I should have mentioned them.

In addition, Quatour Festetics is excellent in Mozart's last 4 SQs, if anyone wants to hear period performances of these works, but again, it may take some looking to find their set at a reasonable price: https://www.amazon.com/Last-Quartet...7035&sr=1-2&keywords=festetics+quartet+Mozart

Finally, I should have also mentioned the Alban Berg Quartet's early Teldec box set of Mozart's Ten Great String Quartets, which is exceptional (though I tend to slightly prefer the Chilingirian SQ in this repertory, among modern instrument performances):

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Strin...rd_wg=ajVfE&psc=1&refRID=MHV7X2NXEB64WKHEKV39


----------



## jegreenwood

For those for whom downloads are not anathema, the Quatour Mosaiques recordings are available from Presto ($36 for the set at CD quality). You can also download them or stream them at CD quality from Tidal.


----------



## Blancrocher

Even though they're considered by many to be the summit of the string quartet literature, I'd recommend Beethoven's late string quartets as an introduction to the form. They were among my first loves of classical music; I listened to them repeatedly as a child. The movements—and passages within movements—are highly contrasting and tend to suggest a narrative. The latter feels especially conspicuous in op. 132. 

If interested, the late Joseph Kerman published a good, accessible book about LvB's string quartets.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Other very approachable string quartets are those by Glière. He composed 4 SQs but the first 2 are recorded, and they sound pretty passionate and Russian. The 2nd quartet has some exotic elements at the 4th movement which are quite engaging.


----------



## jegreenwood

I am waiting for delivery of this:









$69 at Amazon. One of the most reliable ensembles covering much of the core repertoire.


----------



## Enthusiast

For a long time I found quartets to be the most difficult genre to listen to. I wasn't helped by the image - from the old Monty Pythons, I think - of a quartet as four naked middle aged men. It was middle period Beethoven that broke the genre for me, closely followed by some late Schubert and the Brahms string sextets (not quartets but quite close). Although I _slowly _grew to love quite a few quartets, it was the late Beethovens and the Bartoks that led to the genre really opening up for me.


----------



## JeffD

The Great Courses has a CD on Mozart that discusses exactly this very topic. It is very well explained and my quartet listening has been greatly enriched ever since. I will find the exact name of the course and post it.


----------



## fluteman

plaguebearer said:


> In general, the concept of the string quartet intrigues me. However, I have not been able to get into them. I listen, find them pleasing to the ear, but find that I cannot understand them: I do not know what's happening at any given time! Could you recommend some original quartets that are easy for the listener to get into? I do not necessarily want the best of the best, monuments or intricacy. I just want something easy, with a catchy theme(s) or melody that I can hum to. Covers or tributes of pop songs need not apply.


Well, the responses here have given you a list of some or even most of the greatest string quartets ever written. Exactly what you didn't ask for. In most cases, these are not "easy" in any sense of the word. Here are some very fine quartets that may be a bit easier to digest before you move on to papa Haydn.


----------



## Fredx2098

I find myself drawn to this quartet, Haydn's Op. 1 No. 3 in D major. I started listening to his quartets in chronological order and I still don't really know which one's are supposed to be the best. I definitely like this one though. There's a recording of the whole piece on youtube but I believe it's slowed down.


----------



## endelbendel

Go right for op. 131. Will make them hold their breath.


----------



## fliege

plaguebearer said:


> In general, the concept of the string quartet intrigues me. However, I have not been able to get into them. I listen, find them pleasing to the ear, but find that I cannot understand them: I do not know what's happening at any given time! Could you recommend some original quartets that are easy for the listener to get into? I do not necessarily want the best of the best, monuments or intricacy. I just want something easy, with a catchy theme(s) or melody that I can hum to. Covers or tributes of pop songs need not apply.


I would suggest going to see something by Haydn or Mozart _live_. Sit the near front and just try to pay a little attention to what each instrument is doing. You'll be amazed how much easier it is to follow the musical lines being passed back and forth between the instruments when they're right in front of you.


----------



## Dan Ante

I agree a live performance will open it up for you and pay attention to the eye contact between players that is their communication.


----------



## aussiebushman

Jacck said:


> I am also just at the beginning of exploring the SQs. Some of the bests I heard so far are
> 
> Béla Bartók - String Quartet No. 4 (seriously, give this a chance, although it might sound strange at the beginning)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smetana String Quartet No.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beethoven, String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp Minor (opus 131)


Please do not be offended by my disagreement but I find your recommendations for a newcomer to string quartets more likely to turn him off, rather than on! For example, Bartok is a highly acquired taste. Smetana also takes some getting used -to and while no-one would argue that the Beethoven 131 is a work of great brilliance, the middle quartets or other late quartets like the Op 132 may be more accessible.

Perhaps one should first ask the question "what has this person liked in other formats?" For example, if "romantic" works are enjoyed, then it is no great stretch to try the Dvorak quartets, or early/middle period Beethoven. If the preference is for simpler "classical" style, I agree with Pugg that Haydn would be a great start. If slightly more adventurous, why not Saint Saens, Cesar Frank - that also provides a chance to discover variations on the quartet, like piano quartets etc


----------

